# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Aleksander Fedorov - New pictures

## rruhl

Aleksander Fedorov

09/10/2004 Kaliningrad

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1816.0

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

That's one big boy.

----------


## rruhl

Information:

Alex will not compete in Mr. Olympia 2004!
He will, however, compete in the Russian GP this year!
He does have plans for Olympia 2005

....oh, and the pec tear was fixed....

Iron_Bull

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1816.0

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Hope he can get his chest to catch upp to the rest of him

----------


## wael

> Aleksander Fedorov
> 
> 09/10/2004 Kaliningrad
> 
> http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1816.0


Thanks for the pics.............  :Welcome:

----------


## Aboot

> Hope he can get his chest to catch upp to the rest of him


Exactly

----------


## nsa

> Information:
> 
> Alex will not compete in Mr. Olympia 2004!
> He will, however, compete in the Russian GP this year!
> He does have plans for Olympia 2005
> 
> ....oh, and the pec tear was fixed....
> 
> Iron_Bull
> ...


You can see the tear, of course it healed but the after effects are still visible.

----------


## rruhl

Two more

----------


## Dude-Man

they did a great job with his surgery.

----------


## rruhl

One more

----------


## rruhl

One more

----------


## J.S.N.

> they did a great job with his surgery.


from what i can gather, the surgery to reattach his tendons was the most advanced pec tear repair to date. i agree a very great job.

----------

